# Basic Recording Without Leaving T.V.



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Time and time again I'll want to record the balance of a television program that is already "in progress." It is very frustrating and annoying to have to navigate through screens that take me away from what I am watching in order to engage record the balance at the slowest regular speed. I want an update from TiVo that when a program is in progress, if I press the record button, three options pop up while the live action continues. Those three options are:

Record at the fastest speed (to not lose anything during the last 30 minutes)
Record at the slowest speed (starting immediately for the duration)
Other options (only this choice will take one away from the live action on screen)

After all, the default for my TiVo is the slowest setting. At the very least, I should be able to record an in progress program without being inconvenienced!

Please integrate this option with the next upgrade to service!!!

I feel certain I'm not the only one who wants this to be.

Thank you!!!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To continue recording the existing buffer, it would have to be at Best, which is what the buffer records in. To record in your quality of choice, it would have to stop the buffer and begin a new recording at the chosen quality. Hence the enu to give you the choice of either.

It would be impossible to change the buffer to a recording (at best), and continue recording at another quality.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Then my alternative request is to keep live television in constant view while navigating the various screens such that one can navigate to the record at normal speed without having to miss anything. The reasoning: if one has to leave one's house and wishes to engage record at normal speed, one will miss seeing several seconds of the program while getting there that are not recorded. If one records lots of programs one doesn't want to risk recording any program at the best quality speed for fear that there will be little to no time remaining for other scheduled events. Or, the buffer should be able to record at the fast or the slow speed depending on what the user sets the default to be. That shouldn't be too difficult, now, could it?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

It is a TiVo! Press PAUSE and then navigate the menus.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

SpiritualPoet said:


> Record at the fastest speed
> Record at the slowest speed


Just FYI ... "speed" has nothing to do with it. This isn't a VCR. What you're referring to are the recording qualities, which translate into the bitrates used to encode the files.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't care what the technical words are. My request is plainly stated and needs consideration. If necessary, go back to the drawing board and bring out a TiVo Series 4. These are practical suggestions based on consumer need. Everything that's ever been invented is based on one thing: fulfilling an existing need. I have noticed that the basic quality of the Series 2 TiVo machines is 200% superior to the basic quality of the original TiVo machine (made by Philips). Therefore, it is insignificant to me about setting the quality to the fastest/best setting. The consumer in this country has always wanted quantity over quality. That is why VHS beat the Betamax. (6 hours versus 5 hours) (And that 6 became 8 or 9 or even 10 when BASF was still around). I'm not referring to HDTV which of course is a different matter and is indeed a quality issue. But as long as analog is available, consumers need pacified to the fullest extent with their analog possiblities.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

What there should be is an option to set the buffer to always record in "Best , Medium, or Basic Quality" just like how you can set your default recording quality.

So, if your "Default Recording Option" is set to "Basic Quality" and you "Buffer Quality" is also set to "Basic Quality" then I don't think you would have this problem.

Same goes for: 
Buffer Quality: Medium..........Default Record Quality: Medium
Buffer Quality: Best...............Default Record Quality: Best

I would think that as long as you keep BOTH the same it would not conflict. You wouldn't be forced to record at another quality if you want to record what's in the buffer cache.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

100% agreed!


----------

